# Post your 2002/03 duck hunting pics here



## GulfCoast

Lets get some pics to remember this season posted here! This is from opening day in the Mississippi Delta:







Thanks to Duckmen for helping me host the image!

Y'all post up (yankees too)!


----------



## GulfCoast

Here is that great pic of Duckmen's opening day that I copied from the other thread:


----------



## ScottS

Congratulations Mark & Dan! 

I haven't fired a shot yet since the season hasn't opened in Alabama. I am about to go stir-crazy around here!!


----------



## GulfCoast

Dang man, get yourself out to da swamp and pop some caps!


----------



## Greenhead Fan

Good job boys. 
I love to see folks picking out those boy ducks. I have not hunted in MS yet. I have heard of a lot of people having good luck in the central delta. I am invited back to my buddies camp in Stuttgart for Thanksgiving weekend. We did pretty good up there opening day. It should be as good or better this weekend. Im hunting with him as long as Im welcomed but will be home in a week or so. Ya'll don't kill all the birds or run them off before I get a shot at the homebirds. GOOD HUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSDuckmen

*FRIDAY*


----------



## MSDuckmen

*SATURDAY*


----------



## MSDuckmen

*SUNDAY* 



  
Three days three limits - Life is just too good.


----------



## ramsey

No pics to post yet, it'll be later in the year. Friday -- took Forrest, 5 years old, along. Put him and the dog in the poke boat and pushed them off in the button bush. Put out 9 corkers in three small groups. At shooting time, shot a pair of woodies. Next a lone greenhead. A pair of mallards as they descended into the spread and finally, another lone greenhead. Limited at 7:59 and my little hunting partner's first big duck hunt was a done deal. Saturday --- me and a buddy went at it again, different hole. Had to set up with the wind in our face but it worked great. Though I had developed a bad hernia but turns out it was a sever bladder infection or sumpthin equally as terrible. I shot six by 7 AM and by 830 AM I was on a gurney pumped up with demorall and antibiotics. Feeling much better now, I'll be back out there Friday. All in all, it was the best November shooting I've ever experienced and am glad to see that everyone else is having a good one too. Am hoping all this early shooting bodes well for the season's remainder.


----------



## GulfCoast

Oh, just wait, Duckmen!


----------



## ScottS

Is Maggie taking your stuff? I guess you are about ready to shoot her by now. Especially after all of the things I am seeing posted about her.


----------



## Skack

Great pics Duckmen and GC....can't wait until my trip to MS....

Got me friggin' day dreamin' about duckhunting and not getting any work done. D


----------



## Catdaddy

I've never seen such clean ducks. What swimming pool you guys killing them in?   

Catdaddy


----------



## MSDuckmen

*



I've never seen such clean ducks. What swimming pool you guys killing them in?

Click to expand...

*
hehehe well you know we boys down here always wash and brush out our ducks for pictures. 

Nothing worse than having muddy/bloody ducks in your picture.

We really don't get much blood since we head shoot everything.


----------



## quackrstackr

You boys need to send some of them back up this way. Our season's been in a week tomorrow and I haven't fired a hull yet! (I've only gotten to go twice though )


----------



## honk

awesome pics guys 
wow we are killin um like that too 
we just dont have a digital camera


-honk


----------



## GulfCoast

I got a bunch more pics like that, just no way to host them right now, and I don't wanna tie up duckmens bandwith. Stay tuned....


----------



## MSDuckmen

GC,
I more than enough bandwidth to handle what you have bud send them on. Come next week I'll be out of pocket till Christmas day. Send them while you can.


----------



## GulfCoast

Here is another pic doctored by our buddy Webfoot-the-talented:


----------



## new2quackintn

First attempt at posting a pic on here,so here's hoping it works!
Didn't kill alot that day,but saw alot of birds,so in my book,that's a great hunt!


----------



## GulfCoast

New2: You need to upload that pic to a server, bookmark the address, then click the "IMG" button to put in the bookmarked address. Then it will show in you post. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## dixielabs

Raven's first wood ducks at 8 1/2 monthes.

www.hunting-pictures.com/members/BenBarlow/index.html


----------



## GulfCoast

Dixie: Check you pic. It is not downloading. 

Thanks everyone that is posting pics!


----------



## Carolina Duckman

All I got is a couple of SC hunts to post. Things suck here and have for most the season. We did find some teal and geese, What a combo!


----------



## Carolina Duckman

And a few Alabama gadwall. This ones with my dad who still likes to wackum once in a while.Coming your way the second week in Jan. Hope you boyz don't mind!?


----------



## Carolina Duckman

Last one!


----------



## GulfCoast

There will probably be a lot of water down here the second week of January.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## new2quackintn

Those are some great pics Carolina Duckman.
Did you kill all of those bands that are on your lanyard?
If so, I gotta go hunting with YOU!
Dang,you're a band magnet .


----------



## shootinsteel3s

heres one of my son with his first duck.
I know its a hen but you would have thought it was a double banded mallard/wigeon cross.


----------



## GulfCoast

Nice Pic!


----------



## Rockblind

All great pics!


----------



## mallardchaser

Carolina duckman:

I think you need a couple of more calls on that lanyard  , just kidding , nice photo's.


----------



## sharkman

Here's a yankee post (4 man limit) Dec. 21st.


----------



## GulfCoast

Nice Pic! I can't recall the last time I killed a limit inside the garage


----------



## new2quackintn

Woah Nellie lookit all dem ducks,folks.
Sharkman has been killing em all, no wonder we don't have any down here 
Nice to see someone is killing them though!
oh boy, looking back at my first sentence, I think I still got the "Keith Jackson footballisms" going


----------



## MSDuckmen

*GREENHEADS ANYONE?*




HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Skack

Duckmen....

Nice pictures.....

Tell me you whacked these this afternoon after I talked to you..   

Jason


----------



## GulfCoast

Nice Pic, Duckmen!


----------



## sharkman

Duckmen, Good pic. and great hunt, are their any ducks left in mississippi?


----------



## woodieblaster

Here are a few from NY.... ive already posted them in their own posts but just thought i'd put them up here too....





shoulda had our 3 man limit this day..... only managed one goose out of a sucessful jump shoot where i flushed 1000 geese 10 yards over my gandpa and dad's head.... I even had a decent jump shoot on these birds and missed .... i was disappointed... I was having gun trouble though so i had to shoot 2 3/4 #4's because my other gun was misfiring sometimes so i didnt want to risk it not going off....My dad managed that goose.... it was huge.... the ducks from left to right are if you cant tell from the pic...
1 black hen
2 mallard drakes 
1 drake 1 hen GWT
3 drake pintails.... the two on the right have barely any plumage...
3 hen mallards
2 wood duck hens..... 
i think we shot all the drakes outta these flocks the day before that i dont have pics from
we had 12 ducks and all drakes.... 3 drake blacks...(i know drakes because of the solid yellow bills,3 mallard drake, 2 GWT drakes, 2 Pintail drakes, and 2 Wood duck drake....



WB





here is another all drake day.... 1 drake pin, 4 drake mallards and 1 drake black...


sorry i know im postin these pics to death but if you cant tell im pretty proud of my duck hunting this year considering they finally listened to me about a lot of stuff and changed from their set ways and we started nailin ducks... so i feel a sense of accomplishment...



WB


----------



## GulfCoast

Thanks for the pics, WB!


----------



## kywaterfowler

Here ya go.


----------



## kywaterfowler

again...


----------



## ramsey

Mississippi season has been a tad slow - no complaints mind you, I've enjoyed visiting with friends old and new. Attached are some season highlights from a get together in Texas tumbleweed country with some buddies from Mississippi and Alabama. Note the "voodoo decoys", as they were called, in the background. Among other things, shot Mexican mallard and sandhill cranes. Will post some MS pics after scanning and what not.


----------



## ramsey

and another one.


----------



## MALLARD MAGICIAN

Well, this for sure has not been the best of seasons, but I have manged to scrape out a limit for my dogs to run down every once in awhile. Here is a few shots of them, proudly showing off thier day's work.

Big Boy, my choc. male Drake...





My yellow female, Shelby...





My black female, Riley...(got these just this morning )


----------



## ramsey

MM - super looking labs ya got there, that Riley, especially, is beautiful.


----------



## GulfCoast

Nice pics guys!

Hey KY: Those ducks look like chinese chickens to me!


----------



## kywaterfowler

GC,

I am proud of them chinese chickens, was a lot of work for four birds


----------



## Rockblind

Again, very nice pics!


----------



## GulfCoast

Here are a big mess of snow geese and blue geese from the MS delta I took back to my place to photo:


----------



## MALLARD MAGICIAN

Thanks for the compliments ramsey. I am rather pround of my pack. Ol' Riley does make a good pic. doesn't she. But Drake is the hoss of the bunch, he is nothing but a pleasure to hunt with, and he DEARLY loves his work.

Here is another shot of a stringer of mallards.


----------



## Carolina Duckman

Got a couple more...


----------



## Carolina Duckman

one more


----------



## new2quackintn

carolina ,those are some great pics.
I think the one with the dawg is the best one.
Gulf coast, I like the snows too.
I'll post a few if I get lucky!
Pickins are slim over here in middle tn at the moment.


----------



## Skack

Some pictures of my hunts with Duckmen, duckhunt4 and Wes of the 1:30 hole gang.....See full story and more pictures under "Mississippi Hunt with Duckmen" in the Duckhunter's Forum.


----------



## Skack

Ducks after Friday AM....Greeenheads anyone?


----------



## Skack

Part of the 1:30 hole gang........Wes, Tim (Duckhunt4), and Dan (Duckmen) after a good hunt!


----------



## Skack

Hollywoods anyone?? Experienced the famous Mississippi catfish ponds' spoonie hunting.


----------



## GulfCoast

Nice Pics! I have to get my latest pile uploaded and post 'em!


----------



## MSDuckmen

The following are a few of the pictures taken with the digital. The last few days. I managed to harvest more birds this last two weeks than I did all the rest of the season.

Put us near the 400 mark for the season, Well below the norm but not as bad as last year.

This was last Saturdays morning kill. Note the Banded Canada goose. J That was the third for our group this season.






This was Saturdays afternoon hunt for me.






Sunday morning and the last day of the season. What a way to end it. Duckhunt4 moved down the bank cause he was tired of me cutting the birds out from under him. Hehehe






Hope you had a good ending as well.


----------



## GulfCoast

Here are some icy cold mallards for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## GulfCoast

Here is the next day. You can tell it is COLD since the blood is frozen on the ducks. BRRRRR. Could not keep the mallards off us. A good problem to have, especially this year and last year.


----------



## GulfCoast

This is my last hunt in the Delta for this year. Sick as a dog, but glad I drug myself out of bed. With Webfoot and MallardChaser, Saturday, A.M.


----------



## MSDuckmen

Good Lord Gulf you took up all the bandwidth with them pictures. 
I copied them down and will resize and compress them for you tonight and you can edit your post and put them where normal people can see and download them. 

Glad you had a good end to the season. Your a sorry rascal for not making a hunt with the Duckmen this year.  

You won't get off so easy next year.


----------



## GulfCoast

Wow! I did not know they were so big. Sorry 'bout that.

Be glad to get up with you next year. My problem is I never know my schedule 'till it happens, if you know what I mean.

I will send you a PM 'bout a gun question that I have.

Regards,
GC


----------



## ScottS

Excellent photos Mark!!

Our last three days just to the north of you yielded ZERO shots fired. I was puking my guts up at 2:30 a.m. on Sat night so I did not make the Sun a.m. hunt with Delta Duck and the others. They didn't fire a shot either that morning.

I think Delta Duck finally got a limit on Sunday afternoon but I was in B'ham in the bed at that time sweating off a serious sickness.

In a few words, my season was the worst I've ever had. I hunted 8 days in the delta and killed three ducks. Of those 8 days, I fired zero shots on 5 of them. 

Maybe next year will be better as it cannot be worse.


----------



## SPANK'EM

We hunted the MS River and some private land 2 weeks ago......did pretty good. Here's a picture of one hole we hunted......in this pic we were breaking up the ice with the boat. I usually make 2-3 trips over there to borrow some of ya'lls birds.


----------



## MSDuckmen

some last weekend pictures














Is that cool or what?

More to come.


----------



## ramsey

Great pictures everyone! DM, you take those decoying birds with a digital camera?


----------



## MSDuckmen

No Ramsey these were with my 35mm.

I took about 20 with the digital and not even one of them was good. either too dark, too fuzzy, or the birds were so small they looked like specks on the picture. These 35 shots are not great but they are still neat. I should have had 400 0r 600 speed film for better still shots but I was afraid the low light with fast film would make them too dark. 
It's all a guessing game with a real 35. I don't know how those guys do this for a living and get such wonderful shots. 
I have a bunch more to post and will when I have time.

better tomorrow


----------



## otlcutdown

Duckmen, wonder if you could use a little slower speed film, open the apeture up all the way, maybe 1/250 shutter speed, and use the scanner and lighten the film up that way? Acutal pictures may be a little dark, but maybe the pc could brighten them up. 

I used too fool around with a 35mm slr, and I've had the same experiences with cloudy shots like that. Those pros use high, high dollar lenses that gather so much light. If you want some great pics, try this. Use Fugi Velvia sp? slide film (50 asa) on a bright sunny day, at 1/500-1/1000, and preselect the right apeture before the shot (may have to slow the shutter speed), with a tripod. If you have autofocus, great, if not, that'll be up to you. It will definately make some great pics. NO grain because of the slow speed film, and if you get the focus right, its awesome. 

Regardless, great pictures. Are you a guide that gets to hunt all year? Just wondering? Looks like you kill an *** of ducks over there.


----------



## MSDuckmen

Thanks otlcutdown for the advise. I plan on playing with the camera alot more this summer in hopes of being better for next year. 
Big Negative on the Guide part. Don't use them and have no love loss for them. Great if that is what your into but I like being my own guide.  

And yes you are correct we do kill an *** of ducks over here


----------



## Skack

> _Originally posted by otlcutdown _
> *Are you a guide that gets to hunt all year? Just wondering? Looks like you kill an *** of ducks over there.  *



Naww....he's just the quickdraw shooter... poor Tim.... 

They do kill an "***" of ducks if that is the same as a shee-aatload....


----------



## otlcutdown

An *** o ducks is the same as sheeait load! Guide, no guide, makes no difference to me. I just look up to folks that live in the flyway, and get to hunt a lot. If I lived over there I'd be worthless for 3 months outta the year!  I just gotta figure out how to make it thru the season without going broke. Any ideas?


----------



## Open Waters

Posted in the wrong place the first time. Pic not so good taken with a disposable camara


----------



## Open Waters

http://photo.walmart.com/photo/messages/session_timeout.asp


----------



## Open Waters

Sorry guys when you click on the link it will say expired just click on return to photo center and it will take u there my comp skills are terrible


----------



## GulfCoast

Zactly how many ducks is there in an "azz" of ducks? You measure it by the boatload? Heads? Pounds?


----------



## Carpe Diem

Gulfcoast, Thanks for sharing the pics !!! Looking forward to next season already


----------



## GulfCoast

Got tons more from this year that I could post, but dunno how to resize them. When I upload to my server, they are huge. I believe the multi-talented Duckmen is working on this issue.


----------



## MSDuckmen

Gulf I can size all that you want and I have no problem helping you with it should you decide to post more. 
Better yet I can turn you on to the best software for the job and it only cost about $35.00. If your interested PM me.
Otherwise send them to me and I'll take care of them.


----------



## GulfCoast

Did you get the last one I e-mailed?
Here it is:

http://www.myimagehost.com/users/gulfcoast/A_Mark_23.jpg


This is 50% of the pintails that I shot this year.


----------



## ScottS

Here you go Mark.


----------



## GulfCoast

Thanks Scott!


----------



## sharkman

gulfcoast, that is a great picure of the snows and blues.


----------



## greenhead22

Here's some pics from the last two weekends of the season. My scanner sucks big time and Dan tried to help out as much as possible. Might try working with them some more myself to see what I can do.






1st pic, 2 days limit of mallards, gads, and woodies
2nd pic, 2 gads and 2 bluwing teal, drake and hen


----------



## greenhead22

1st pic, limit of gads, mallards, and woodies
2nd pic, 2 gads and 2 greenheads
3rd pic, limit of 5 gads, 1 widgeon


----------



## MSDuckmen

*



Might try working with them some more myself to see what I can do.

Click to expand...

*Might I suggest a better Camera  
If you think those pictures are bad you should have seen what I had to work with.   
Still all in all you can tell what they are and you really didn't want any clearer picture of GH22.  SCARY


----------



## greenhead22

ha ha ha.........very dizam funny!!!  

It's not the camera, it's this $50 scanner I've got.


----------



## sharkman

Here's a few from the end of the season.


----------



## GulfCoast

Thanks for the pics, Sharkman!


----------



## weatherby

nice pitures everybody. i'm partial to the goose pitures


----------



## Dove Commander

i like them goose pics to.


----------



## GulfCoast

GH22: This hats for you!


----------



## GulfCoast

Hey GH22: This is what ducks look like......


----------



## GulfCoast

GH22: This is why I am your Ole Miss IDOL :


----------



## oltcutdown

I got a few for ya. Opening day in AL.





A gwteal shoot.





Finally, an AR timber shoot.


----------



## GulfCoast

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SeaDux1

I've never seen that many dead ducks in all my life. Just one of those pics would satisfy me for the whole season. y'all boys are lucky to live and hunt where the ducks are. Its slim pickin's up here in NC. Good job y'all i'm glad somebody is killin' em.


----------



## oltcutdown

Just a little something to liven up the MS page. Our state page has been a little stagnant too. 

Here's a late January hunt in a flooded rice field. Ducks didn' t want to work the pit, so we covered up on the dike and used 7 decoys.


----------



## oltcutdown

The next day, the ducks wouldn't even think of swinging the dike, so we hit the unrolled stubble. Tough at best. Smart, old, birds.......


----------



## MSDuckmen

Nice pictures oltcutdown 
Thanks for sharing them on our page.


----------



## GulfCoast

Thanks for the pictures! I need to repost a bunch of mine that are now dead links after the latest image host in bankruptcy fiasco

Here my favorite picture..


----------



## dulaney22

A good day in Northeast MS. Can't find the obligatory woody pics that went with this.


----------



## Anatidae

Here's a picture of a 'boat load' of some kinda 'Black-'n-White' ducks we got one morning.....they make this funny noise, too.......kinda-like *"honk!"* 



.......and that ain't no catfish pond, either!


----------



## MSDuckmen

Hey Ant...

Them sure are some ugly Ducks and big too.   

Is that the 16th hole or 9th hole on that course.?


----------



## GulfCoast

You leased a golf course and did not invite us?????? What am I gonna do with my 87 spinners if I can't hunt golf course ducks with them???? I guess I gotta go back and shoot the boat dock ducks again!


----------



## Anatidae

'Dan'......'water hazard at the 19th!

'Mark'.......this is 'Sprig' after that hunt......




....... 'marched her hairy self up in the bed with us that night! She KNEW she done good, that day!


----------



## MSDuckmen

Looks to me as though see is just flashing everbody.


----------



## Anatidae

She's not the 'shy' type......'does this on a perty regular basis. She's actually doing her impression of a goose.........'belly-up'! 

"Won't be long 'til honker season, now! 47 days and counting!


----------



## GulfCoast

Looks to me like GH22 probably just left yer kennel with a smile on his face........


----------



## primeduck

Those are some great pics! Makes me jealous!!


----------



## GulfCoast

Hi Prime! Stop by anytime!


----------



## Carolina Duckman

got a couple more


----------

